
Show HN: Animated Gameboy in CSS - bchanx
http://bchanx.com/animated-gameboy-in-css-blog
======
Temjin
[http://codepen.io/heero/pen/wylhv](http://codepen.io/heero/pen/wylhv)

------
dhruvsachde
I liked that you've used CSS properties instead of creating endless <div>'s to
get the desired effect, nice work.

------
autoreleasepool
Amazing job! Thanks for going through the process in detail.

------
ericandres
Uhhh holy shit this is cool. Tedious as hell, but cool.

------
x0ry
Amazing work!

------
huangc10
dude this is way too sick. Let's see some GB OG!

------
alex_g
extremely cool, you've clearly mastered this

